# I need a good set of chisels



## UpstateNYdude (Dec 20, 2012)

Any suggestions on a good set of chisels, I have a crappy set of beater chisels but I'd like to invest in at least 4-6 good ones but not break my bank maybe $200-250.

Or if someone is looking to trade some decent chisels I have a whole lot of hand planes I'll be posting soon I've collected far to many duplicates and they need to go.


----------



## Tugboater78 (May 26, 2012)

I've been told Narex chisel are a good bang for your buck, haven't pulled the trigger on some myself since I told the missus I would like some for Xmas. No real experience though.


----------



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

I bought the full set of Stanley Sweetheart Chisels for about 225$ I have used them quite a bit and am very happy with them.

http://www.leevalley.com/en/gifts/page.aspx?p=67689&cat=4,104,53212&ap=3


----------



## RazedGrain (Jan 1, 2013)

Well probably not what you are looking to hear but I would highly recommend grabbing the Veritas PM-V11 bench chisels.

Above what you stated in price, but having just picked 2 up to replace some of my own beaters, Wow, just wow. Get 2 or 3 and save for the rest would be wise. Hold an edge forever especially at 30 degrees. Even for hard chopping of half-blind sockets or whatever, the edge wont roll or fracture (unlike my old crap set). Takes no time at all to sharpen and mine came out of the box dead flat and just a quick hone to tune up. Wish they made an 1/8" for narrow dovetail pins but whatever.

Or people seem to really llike LN chisels (~$50/chisel), which are cheaper but I find that I didn't like the handles (too short, big hands). Go and hold them if you can its important. Or similar to that the Stanley sweethearts are a good choice and cheaper (~$30/chisel). I have no experience in the Japanese chisel world.

My 2 cents. Maybe there are some real chisel Gurus out there who could advise you better


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/25043

For added info, enjoy.


----------



## MarkSr (Oct 14, 2012)

UpstateNYdude, anything about planes and even selling or trading send a PM to Don W.

Don is the man for planes, anything about them he will know. I write from experience.

He wheels and deals also.

BTW, what part of NY are you from, I am from Albany. But I also have spent many years in Raquette Lake, Indian Lake, Blue Mountain Lake, Lake George, Lake Placid, Saraneck Lake etc.


----------



## Wolfdaddy (May 18, 2013)

Ashley Iles makes some fantastic chisels at a reasonable price.

http://www.thebestthings.com/newtools/ashley_iles_bench.htm

I got the set of 6 butt chisels and I have zero complaints about them. Never heard a negative word about them.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

That's a generous budget for a set of 4.

The Barr are the best I've used. They hold a sharp edge
as best as I have experienced and I like the way they feel.

I hit chisels with a steel hammer. Some people do not. Because
I do this I prefer a hooped handle.

I like Japan chisels. They are dense and tough, like the Barrs.
I have a Veritas and it is lighter than I like for hitting with
a hammer, though for hand work like paring it is fine. The
Stanley 750 style are similar and have that same light feel
which I am not crazy about.

The problem with Japan chisels is knowing what you are
getting. They all look the same and prices are all over
the place. They sell "reform" chisels as good chisels
and they are meant for remodeling work, not bench 
work, so be a little cautious about those sets of 10
for under $150.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Those Ashley Iles chisels are awesome, and for the price
I think they are of great value as well.

BEC-S6-AI Set of 6 
Comes in a denim tool roll 
Sizes 1/8" 1/4", 3/8", 1/2", 3/4", 1" $149.95

http://www.thebestthings.com/newtools/ashley_iles_bench.htm


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

That's a good size set he mentions above. The 5/8" and 7/8" 
I can do without but the 1/8" and 3/8" are chisels I use a lot.


----------



## SRRieman (May 31, 2012)

Japanese chisels.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

+1 to the Stanley #720 re-issues. Set of 8 for around a $200 street price…


----------



## sikrap (Mar 15, 2009)

I've got a set of Ashley Iles I'd be willing to sell. Cruise down to Colonie and we can chat.


----------



## UpstateNYdude (Dec 20, 2012)

Marksr - I'm in Hudson Falls

sikrap - Alright where at in Colonie and when are you available


----------



## ITnerd (Apr 14, 2011)

+1 to Jeff's recommendation for the PMV-11. I have sets of Barr and vintage Witherby, but if I were starting I would definitely get these.

Guys like Derek Cohen and Dave Wilson (who have had their hands on many vintage and modern premium brands), speak very highly of the steels properties, I haven't heard a bad word except the price is steep. I have their block plane blade, and it refuses to get dull.

I would start with the 3 smallest Bench Chisels they offer (1/4, 3/8, 1/2). With the free shipping promo you're out the door at 239.

I would expand the set as needed, probably with the 1" then the 3/4", as its nice to have a wide chisel for mortise and tenon cheek cleanup.

My 2 cents,


----------



## planeBill (Oct 21, 2011)

I will throw in my vote for the Stanley reissue sweethearts or why not hunt a set of the originals down on ebay. Either way, they are quite hard to beat for the price, either ones, the old or the reissues.


----------



## sikrap (Mar 15, 2009)

Nick, I sent you a PM


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

http://dayton.craigslist.org/tls/4061281091.html









Antique Carving Tools/Chisels

85 tools in set, Estimated vintage (early 1900's)

Some stamped with "S. J. Addis"

Call (nine.three.seven)-478-3988.
Cash Only, No Money orders!
Please call between 8am and 9pm if interested in buying.


----------



## mporter (May 5, 2011)

Dude I hate to tell you this, but its not the money you put into chisels-it's how well you sharpen them. The best woodworker I know uses a set of Home Depot buck bros chisels. He does joinery on 15000 dollar pieces of furniture with them. He keeps them razor sharp. Now will a 350 dollar set of lie nielsen chisels stay sharper? Yep they sure will. But is the week longer that they stay sharp worth the 300 more dollars you spend? You may want to think about that.


----------



## UpstateNYdude (Dec 20, 2012)

I'm thinking I hate sharpening and I'd rather invest in something I don't have to sharpen every 10 minutes when I just want to hog out a mortise…


----------



## sikrap (Mar 15, 2009)

if you're looking to do mortises, I suggest getting a couple of mortise chisels. Unless you're drilling out the majority of the mortise first, its quite easy to snap off a regular chisel doing mortises. The Narex mortise chisels are, IMHO, a really good value.


----------



## UpstateNYdude (Dec 20, 2012)

Well I do drill out my mortises for now (I'm going to make Mathias Wendel's mortising machine soon) but for clean up I do need mortising chisels but I do need other chisels also, as my set is abysmal at the moment.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Maybe a Festool Domino would suite you better.


----------



## kbiniowa (May 19, 2011)

You get what you pay for. Hand Planes, Chisels, or Hand Saws, long after the anguish of writing the check you will forever love your Lie Nielsen tools.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

That is a steal on the Addis carving chisels if they are in decent condition….. Less that $6.50 per gouge.


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

I have been quite happy with my recently acquired set of Ashley Iles chisels. They are pretty nice, and reasonably priced.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

I have Iles carving chisels. Need to upgrade my bench chisels. Still using marples.


----------

